# Contemporary houses on ridge



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)

This is a real estate development by OCT Shenzhen China, all photos taken by me in 2008


----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)

Followings are from phase 2 of the project, which was still under construction at the time


----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## sx0000 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## gomounir (Oct 20, 2009)

nice project !


----------



## ***** (Apr 2, 2008)

For the members of KM?


----------

